# Skin growth at hair follicle?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the best pic I can get... A small firm-ish bump, with a "feathery" protrusion in the middle along with some hairs. The protrusion moves independently of the skin around it, seemingly attached to the follicular root with the accompanying hairs... It sort of slids in and out when manipulted. Any thoughts? We will get it checked out and like removed or at least monitored.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Interesting...

The bump is flesh colored...doesn't look infected. It almost looks like an ingrown hair. I would of course keep an eye on it (like you are), don't try to squeeze it.

I'm assuming it doesn't bother him?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Interesting...
> 
> The bump is flesh colored...doesn't look infected. It almost looks like an ingrown hair. I would of course keep an eye on it (like you are), don't try to squeeze it.
> 
> I'm assuming it doesn't bother him?


Doesn't seem to. I just felt it. Doesn't look infected or inflamed. I think is some sort of growth


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like a follicular/sebaceous cyst. Has he been lying down for a long period of time on new surfaces? Swimming or working in dirty, wet, or dusty conditions? Keep the area clean. Don't squeeze it. In humans with these type of bumps and growths, when diagnosed as sebaceous cysts, we usually tell them to scrub the area well with an exfoliator and keep it clean. Sometimes put them on antibiotics. How old is he? Is this the first time he has gotten these cysts?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty had something similar over the summer, it was flesh colored, kind of "dry" looking in appearance. It was on his side, didn't bother him. My husband squeezed it one time and gunk came out...then it got infected.

Because it got infected we put vetericyn on it...then it completely went away after a few weeks.

Perhaps it's some sort of cyst? I will stop guessing in an effort not to drive you crazy!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The oddest part is the fleshy protrusion. 

She is 3, no swimming or dirtiness lately


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

That sounds like a classic sebaceous/follicular cyst. The hair follicle is a crowded area. Here is a good look at what happens: (it says acne but cysts can progress this way also)








The hair follicle gets plugged with exudate, oil, sloughed off skin cells, dirt, etc. This causes the follicle to get infected, to start forming a cyst and creates a mass. As the cyst grows, infection progresses and area gets inflamed, there is some pain and discomfort. If the pustule can open tot he surface and break, there will be relief and the cyst can be trained. But once that infection is broken prematurely or without proper tools (like what your husband did when squeezing the cyst), the follicle and area can get infected. At this point, you will need local antibiotics or treatments (like the Vetericyn you used) and/or systemic antibiotics to help control the infection. 

Google "sebaceous cyst dog" and you will see numerous examples.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

hunterisgreat: do you mean the flesh forms a hefty bump and that is the flesh protruding out? In that case, that is the result of the hard cyst forming and pushing up on the skin. Since there doesn't seem to be a large opening for the cyst to be extracted, you will likely have to have it done by the vet if you want them gone. Unless you just want to leave them for now. When benign and not bothersome to the dog, you can just leave it. Some humans and dogs are just genetically predisposed to these type of skin issues. If this is a hard cyst, you will not be able to drain it yourself. 

Rough idea of how they do that:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used tumeric powder(in the human grade supplement section, not the spice section of the store) for Kacies cysts....using that daily helped them to reabsorb. I gave her one capsule per meal. Turmeric for Dogs, Cats


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Soak a cotton pad in raw organic apple cider vinegar - and hold on the cyst for a few minutes a few times a day - this will kill bacteria. I have used successfully on ingrown hairs - also warm compress of saline solution with a few drops of lavender in the mix and hold on for 10 mins several times a day. Make a salve with beeswax and add in healing herbs too (either essential oils or tincture such as goldenseal) - or you may find a pre-made at local health food store - 

Also homeopathic Silicia - will push out foreign bodies.

How to make saline - 1/4 tsp. to cup hot water (tap) to dissolve, test temp in self (inside wrist like baby bottle), soak clean cloth in solution and hold on boil/cyst as noted...lavender is anti-bacterial


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

My female is very prone to sebaceous gland cysts. 
She has 5 of them atm, 3 smaller ones that look like your dogs and 2 bigger ones that look exactly like the picture qbchottu posted above.

I get my Vet to look at them every time we go in for something and I just keep an eye on them myself. So far they have not changed, if they ooze a bit of gunk, I just clean them with a bit of betadine (iodine) or peroxide (LOL the peroxide bleached her black fur tho)

The one on the bottom of her tail will likely need to be removed soon, the Vet was concerned that there isn't a lot of tissue to work with so she didn't want it to get too big.


----------

